
Ask HN: Why don't Uber/Drivers get in trouble for price fixing? - sharemywin
Since drivers can&#x27;t set pricing why wouldn&#x27;t this be considers an illegal form of price fixing?
======
mdorazio
Realistically? Because Uber spends a lot of money on lobbying so that it can
both classify its workers as contractors and not actually run as a marketplace
for those contractors. This is getting at the heart of the current legislation
push in states like CA and NJ to force gig companies to pick a side.

------
jppope
Drivers can set pricing. Just not when they take a gig/ ride with Uber.
Nothing stops them from pricing rides differently when they are not using the
platform. How many drivers actually do this? no clue.

